# Cheapest price for CAAD10 5?



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi folks,

I'm looking for a new bike and was originally thinking the Synapse, but after reading around on here, some people suggest that it isn't a competitive enough bike (I'd like to do some time trial races). So I'm thinking the CAAD10 5 instead. Am I correct that at this level of pricing, this is one of the best? I looked at some Felt's, the Trek 2.1, and some Specialized's, but it seems Cannondale has optimized aluminum for all it's worth.

Anyway, the MSRP on their website is $1,500. My original budget for a bike was $700, then $1,000 (after realizing how much these things cost), so you can see that $1,500 is quite a bit more than I really want to spend. But I was wondering if anyone got a good deal on it anywhere? If I could get it to like $1,300 I could maybe rationalize going $300 over budget. I live in Georgia, but I'd also like to hear prices from other states.

Thanks!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a feeling that finding a CAAD10 5 for $1,300 will be difficult unless you have a relationship with a bike shop and you've bought bikes from them before in which case they might be able to give you additional discounts. Most shops around here (Northern NJ) will go 10% under the the MSRP. I think your target price should be closer to $1,400.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I got my 10-3 for $200 under MSRP....From what ive seen, the higher the price of the bike, the more they take off msrp. So dont expect alot of discount for a bike under $2,000. 
Usually in the fall/winter is when better deals pop up, as shops are looking to move last years models to make room for the new years.

Dont forget youll need pedals, as none of the CAAD bikes come equipped with pedals.....perheaps your LBS will give you a discount on those or other accessories, this is another angle of haggling that works.


----------



## 2Wheels2Freedom (Mar 16, 2011)

X, 
As far as price goes: I got mine for $1400 for the bike, but since I ordered a bike straight from the factory (outside of the LBS order) I paid $22 for shipping and $84 for taxes. 
I had a similar journey. My LBS intially showed me the Synapse. I was originally looking at a budget of around $1000. Then I learned about the Caad10. For me the 10-5 versus the Synapse or even Caad8-5 was like getting a stripped down Corvette versus a Camaro SS convertible. I can always upgrade the 10-5(Corvette) but the 8-5 (Camaro SS Convertible) is as upgraded as its every really supposed to be. 
To me, no other bike in this price range compares. The Caad10 is so well designed that the buzz on the net is that they are even re-designing their top-of-the-line new Super6 to incorporate design features of the 10. That is quite a compliment. 
In the end I got the 10-5, love it and have not looked back for a second.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

my lbs selling it for 1250 otd if paid in cash..


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Where's your bike shop located? (Anywhere near Georgia hopefully?)


----------



## DRod (Mar 31, 2011)

I was originally thinking about the bikesdirect route, but the guys at my LBS are pretty sold on the CAAD 10 and at least reading through the reviews it sounds like the bike that I'd probably want to look at.

I'm upgrading from a Trek 1.1 and was initially looking at spending around $2000 on a bike, but that seems excessive given that I've only been at this for a year, and the CAAD 10's frame sounds good enough that I could upgrade later if I feel so inclined. The weight on the CAAD 10 frame is less than what BD shows on some of its carbon frames--that's impressive.

So now it comes down to price.Seems like 10% off MSRP seems like a reasonable starting point. I'd certainly be interested in hearing others' perspectives. I'm in Queens, NYC if that means anything to anyone.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Drod check out roy's sheepshead coney island ave between ave x and ave y. We just picked up 2 caad 10-4's . The best customer service in nyc and bike service and prices.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.fasacstoreonline.net/servlet/the-66/2011-Cannondale-CAAD10-5/Detail

$800

$870 shipped.

Too good to be true? 

They also have a supersix hi mod on there with sram red for $3000. 

Hmmm????


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow the CAAD 10 retail price dropped 500 hundred dollars? I better go back to the LBS and demand a refund on my deposit


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

It's cheaper than the $899 MSRP for the frameset. 

I'm tempted to put in my credit card number. I have buyer's protection.


----------



## revolator (Oct 11, 2007)

That shop is in the UK. Don't know if that is in british pounds? Which would make it about 1200 USD.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like a scam. Thanks though!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Xcelerate said:


> Looks like a scam. Thanks though!


Yup, the site is down now.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> http://www.fasacstoreonline.net/servlet/the-66/2011-Cannondale-CAAD10-5/Detail
> 
> $800
> 
> ...



It's a scam. Cannondale does not allow their bikes/frames shipped.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

sorry bro,,S california



Xcelerate said:


> Where's your bike shop located? (Anywhere near Georgia hopefully?)


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

busted:thumbsup: 



ph0enix said:


> Yup, the site is down now.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Okay I'm modifying my question a little bit. I went to my LBS the first time yesterday and was really amazed with how good their service was! I looked on mtbr.com's bike shop reviews, and apparently they're the best rated in Georgia (with more than 5 reviews that is). They didn't have any CAAD10-5's in stock, but they did have quite a few 10-4's because they said those were the best value.

I wasn't originally planning on spending so much for a bike, but slowly my budget has gone from $700 to $2200 including accessories now. Geez, this is an expensive sport.

So anyway, I want to know if you all think the 10-4 is worth $300 more than the 10-5, not to mention how long I'd have to wait for the 10-5 to come in if I ordered it. And another thing I noticed, it doesn't look like they offer any discounts on the bikes as the 10-4 was $1,800 but I believe the purchase of the bike includes a bike fitting -- these are generally like $200 so I assume this works out to be a good deal?

Thanks


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes get the 10-4 comes with sram force crank rival components. Lighter than ultegra's. For the extra money its worth it.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, then it looks like I'm going to eat my words about "why would anyone pay hundreds more for a crank"


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, i second the opinion that the 10-4 is a better choice than the 10-5 for only $300 more....alot more bike for only $300 more!


----------



## thosialg08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Xcelerate said:


> So anyway, I want to know if you all think the 10-4 is worth $300 more than the 10-5,


I asked the same question last week. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=244922

I bought the 5. Have put about 150 miles on it so far, and I couldn't be more happy. It's awesome.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

300 more dosnt worth between the FSA and Force crank,the rest of the components(Rival vs new 105) almost the same value and performance,spend the money to your jerseys and accessories,,so if I were you i'll get the 9-5,,just wait,,patience is a virtue..


jcgill said:


> Yeah, i second the opinion that the 10-4 is a better choice than the 10-5 for only $300 more....alot more bike for only $300 more!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Just get down to your LBS and will and deal buddy. I saw a new 2011 CAAD 10-4 for $1799. I was very tempted to pick it up to add to my collection of Cannondale's and use it as my back up bike to my SS.


----------



## NittanyLion (Mar 8, 2011)

As a cycling newbie this is my first post on the forum but I've been reading it for a few months now while researching bikes. I decided on the CAAD10 5 and bought it this past Friday. MSRP was $1500. LBS regular price was $1400. They were having their annual spring sale and I got another $100 off. $1300 before taxes. I live in Ohio in Buckeye country and as a Penn Stater I was not excited about the red but that's what they had in stock. I would have had to order the black and didn't want to wait so I bit the bullet and got the red. I am actually very happy with the bike and thought I got a good deal.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Xcelerate said:


> Okay I'm modifying my question a little bit. I went to my LBS the first time yesterday and was really amazed with how good their service was! I looked on mtbr.com's bike shop reviews, and apparently they're the best rated in Georgia (with more than 5 reviews that is). They didn't have any CAAD10-5's in stock, but they did have quite a few 10-4's because they said those were the best value.
> 
> I wasn't originally planning on spending so much for a bike, but slowly my budget has gone from $700 to $2200 including accessories now. Geez, this is an expensive sport.
> 
> ...


I'd hit the 10-4. The shifting on the Rival is alot more crisp and responsive than the 105. Like others mentioned, you get the Force carbon BB30 crank. That alone is 300. IIRC, the Rival group is 300-400gr lighter than the 105. Thats alot of extras for 300 bucks.

The only possible upgrade you may want in the future is a set of wheels.


----------



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

Picked up my CAAD 10-3 for 1899.99 !


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I am paying $1950 for my 10-3.......I ordered it, but its backordered until July


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

AvantDale said:


> I'd hit the 10-4. The shifting on the Rival is alot more crisp and responsive than the 105. Like others mentioned, you get the Force carbon BB30 crank. That alone is 300. IIRC, the Rival group is 300-400gr lighter than the 105. Thats alot of extras for 300 bucks.
> 
> The only possible upgrade you may want in the future is a set of wheels.


this is the reason I got the 10-4 lighter and all I needed was a set of wheels.my total weight is 16.75lbs with pedals, cage, cateye.


----------



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

jcgill said:


> I am paying $1950 for my 10-3.......I ordered it, but its backordered until July



Ah man, my is in my house but the roads are not clear yet... Will be on the road next week on my MTB and probably the week after in the CAAD.


----------



## DRod (Mar 31, 2011)

Went down to the LBS to replace a worn-out cleat, walked away having put a deposit on a CAAD10 with 105's.  

Did not go for a ride today because I tweaked a hamstring, but (stupidly) went for a test spin on the CAAD10. I didn't plan on forcing myself too much, but once I felt the immediate response from pedal to road I couldn't resist but to do a couple of all-out sprints in a couple of test laps around the shop. Panting, I told the shop owner that I was thrilled.

The responsiveness is very impressive and the 105 shifts are clean and crisp. Needless to say it was a bit painful to ride back home on my Trek 1.1. The only real debate was between a 58cm and a 60 frame, but I plan on putting aero bars on it every once in a blue and felt a little too extended on the 60 frame for that to work. The 58 is damn-near perfect anyway.

Already found an friend willing to buy the Trek 1.1, so as soon as that happens I'm high-tailing it over to the LBS and taking 'delivery'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coulombe (Aug 2, 2012)

Just bought a slighty used (500km) Cannondale Caad 10 5 (105) 2012 for 1000 $ (Canadian). Awesome Bike! I changed tires for Michelin Pro race 4 (deal from CRC)... I'll just swap wheels and maybe crankset next year and it will be perfect! I strongly recommend this bike for a first one!


----------

